# 100 of lights to focus, house opens in an hour and you have zero lifts... GO!



## Sebastian Medina (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I'm Sebastian Medina and I'm my high school's Lighting designer. I've just gone through various productions, our biggest being the musical this year which was "The Mystery of Edwin Drood." Up next is nothing but dance season. Just stopping by to say hello and expect some questions from me in the lovely electric/lighting forums.

Enjoy your summer everyone and may the gigs be ever in your favor!


----------



## Jazzy Joel (Jun 16, 2015)

Long adjustable Broom pole!
-"Stick focus"
better "STICK" to the basics!


----------



## Doug T. (Jun 24, 2015)

Forklift. No cage. Orchestra beneath you....


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 11, 2015)

Doug T. said:


> Forklift. No cage. Orchestra beneath you....



That may happen at times but it shouldn't. Let's not advise it to anyone, especially a high school. 

The correct answer to this scenario is, "Failure to book proper tech time on your part. Is not a reason for me to risk my life. I'll do the best that I can in the time you have given me." 

In the end, YOU are responsible for your safety. Our industry needs to get over the idea of "the show must go on at all costs" and focus on doing the job safely.


----------

